
Solar energy's future may depend on better batteries - stevemillburg
https://cloverly.com/blog/solar-energys-future-may-depend-on-better-batteries/
======
basicplus2
Or better still..

on centrifuge energy storage with equipment which last for 100 years with only
requiring bearing maintenance once every 25 years..

e.g.

[https://beaconpower.com/](https://beaconpower.com/)

